# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  The 50 Most Beautiful Actresses Ever

## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This is pretty cool, and you see just how amazingly gorgeous actresses before our time actually WERE!:

http://www.flixxy.com/50-of-the-most...r-morphing.htm

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Heddy Lamarr and Ava Gardner may well be the two most beautiful and sexist women I have ever seen in my life.

And both had really good heads on their shoulders, the former having worked on secret defense projects in the war, and the second having been a 'Muse' [aka 'fuck buddy'] of the great English poet, essayist and novelist Robert Graves.

----------



----------


## fyrenza

They missed Merle Oberon ...  



AND Mila Kunis

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

*Zhang Ziyi

*<strong>

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

*Gong Li

*<strong>

----------


## Perianne

> They missed ...Mila Kunis

----------


## catfish

> They missed Merle Oberon ...  
> 
> 
> 
> AND Mila Kunis


Myla Kunis is defintely in my top 5 all time…I get lost in those gorgeous hazel eyes.

----------


## catfish

[QUOTE=Albert;195871]*Gong Li

*<strong>

[/QUOTE @Albert I take it you like women of the Asian persuasion.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Whoah! What?!!

That must have been taken during that awkward 'freshman fifteen' period undergraduate women go through, because she sure doesn't look like that now!

----------


## Matalese

You can't believe everything you see make up and air brushing cropping and photo shopping do wonders for a woman. Take all that glamorizing away and let's vote on natural beauty! I bet Sophia Loren could pass that test as well as CZJ.

----------


## Perianne

> Whoah! What?!!
> 
> That must have been taken during that awkward 'freshman fifteen' period undergraduate women go through, because she sure doesn't look like that now!

----------


## Perianne

> Whoah! What?!!
> 
> That must have been taken during that awkward 'freshman fifteen' period undergraduate women go through, because she sure doesn't look like that now!


From 2013:

----------


## Perianne



----------


## wist43

zhang-ziyi-zhang-ziyi-1151204_800_984.jpg

With ya on Ziyi Zhang. There was a rumor going around for a while that one of the highest ranking members of the Chinese government paid her $30 million for a night of pleasure.

Gong Li is known for her beauty - she is in her mid-40's now and still looks stunning. Asian women age far better than women of other races. Gong Li will still be beautiful and desirable when she is 60.

100223_kim_yu-na.jpg

Yu na Kim. The greatest woman figure skater of all-time. They don't call her Queen Yuna for nothing!! She is as big as Michael Jordan or Tiger Woods in South Korea.

I was married to an American woman for 16 years... wish I had married an Asian woman from the git-go. My 2nd wife is filipino - she's awesome. If something happened to my wife and I decided to remarry, I would only consider an asian woman.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I have a minor Asian fetish myself....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Still looks quite good there, although she must've had a rough night clubbing with the gals....

----------

Perianne (01-19-2014)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

[QUOTE=catfish;195875]


> *Gong Li
> 
> *<strong>
> 
> [/QUOTE @Albert I take it you like women of the Asian persuasion.


When I was young I preferred Asian women because of the tight fit.  Then I realized how strong they are.  Generally, I like them.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> zhang-ziyi-zhang-ziyi-1151204_800_984.jpg
> 
> With ya on Ziyi Zhang. There was a rumor going around for a while that one of the highest ranking members of the Chinese government paid her $30 million for a night of pleasure.
> 
> Gong Li is known for her beauty - she is in her mid-40's now and still looks stunning. Asian women age far better than women of other races. Gong Li will still be beautiful and desirable when she is 60.
> 
> 100223_kim_yu-na.jpg
> 
> Yu na Kim. The greatest woman figure skater of all-time. They don't call her Queen Yuna for nothing!! She is as big as Michael Jordan or Tiger Woods in South Korea.
> ...


I've been married to a Chinese woman for thirty years.  She's a wonderful woman, wife and mother.  She also looks about 15 years younger than she is.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> I have a minor Asian fetish myself....


It's ok to have a minor Asian fetish as long as you stay away from Asian minors.   :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> It's ok to have a minor Asian fetish as long as you stay away from Asian minors.


...unless you find yourself in Asia Minor....

[rimshot][/rimshot]

----------

fyrenza (01-20-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I always thought Ingrid Bergman was beautiful.

----------



----------


## sotmfs

Barbara Stanwyck also.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The tastefully dark and gothy beauty of Italian actress Monica Bellucci really hits me where I live:

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Men's Health came up with a top 100 list...

But I have to question the validity of any list that places Jennifer Anniston at #1.

She  has a great body and all, and I certainly wouldn't kick her out of my  hammock, but she's hardly the kind of woman that stops one's breath and  haunts one's dreams!

http://www.menshealth.com/sex-women/...women-all-time

----------


## Rudy2D

> I have a minor Asian fetish myself....





> It's ok to have a minor Asian fetish as long as you stay away from Asian minors.


Asian minors?  Shaaaaame.

----------


## Rudy2D

I'll have to go with Gina.

----------


## Coolwalker

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...I found those actresses of the past rather "harsh looking"...no softness about them.

----------

